# missed period, negative pregnacy test



## jackf (Nov 6, 2009)

please help
i had my 1st IUI over a month ago
but still no period
all pregnancy test come back negative 

is this normal
has anyone else experienced this?

please help


----------



## Pootle77 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi,

Never experienced this, if I were you I'd contact your clinic, they'd be in the best position to advise you.  It might just be that the drugs have messed with your natural cycle, if it was medicated IUI.

Sorry I can't be of more help!


----------

